# Some Announcements From Viscosity For 2008



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

I would first and foremost like to thank all our customers for a great first year in the bowstring industry.Secondly, words cannot describe the amount of pride we have for our shooters! Your dedication and promotion for Viscosity has been amazing. One of our shooters, Braden Gellenthien made us proud again and again last year reaching the podium at nearly every tournament he entered. Although there are alot string companies available, Braden has always maintained that he loves our strings, the building process, quality,precision and cutomer service. He could shoot for any string company out there but we are proud that he has chosen Viscosity Bowstrings.
We would also like to spotlight another shooter that was added to the Viscosity team, Hoyt Pro Staffer, Wesley John Gates from South Africa. Wesley is an exceptionally talented young archer that has had many accomplishments in his young archery career and i'm sure will make a great addition to our staff.
With that said for 2008 Viscosity has altered our process to help make the feel of your strings smoother and reduce the rope like feel found in other strings. These process changes are the result of clever ideas by good friend and professional archer Eric Griggs. Eric has recently moved on from Viscosity Bowstrings to a great position with Scott Archery in Kentucky and we want to wish him the best with his future and thank him for all of his help in getting Viscosity of the ground and perfecting our strings so that we now have one of the best string choices available for all archers.
Lastly, if you check out our 2008 pricing you will see that Viscosity is a more affordable choice for the highest performance custom bowstrings on the market. Our workmanship is of the highest quality and we care that each and every string that leaves our door is perfect to give you peak performance. So, like we say " when your ready to get some strings that are as involved as you are with your shooting, look no further than Viscosity!"

We are available Monday-Friday 8am- 10pm EST and Saturday/Sunday 8am-5pm EST

Thanks for reading this release and good luck with your shooting.


Brian Visco
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## deanf/42 (Feb 2, 2006)

*The truth about viscosity strings*

Congratulations Brian,

I had Brian put a string on my Hoyt in February 07 I shot in a winter league indoors, a 3-d in the summer, shot a minimum of sixty shots every other day, and hunted hard this fall, and shot three days a week practice to keep my 'game' at peak. My string has not moved, twisted, or stretched at all with all that shooting. ANYONE who is thinking about replacing a string NEEDS to look at Viscosity bowstrings as their FIRST CHOICE.
Thanks again Brian when I'm ready for another string I'll be calling you,
Dean


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Deano. 

Brian


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

up we go


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

More changes by next week. Prices to be VERY competitive. Web site changes and updates.


Brian Visco


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Updates on 2008 pricing should be on the web site by this weekend. Here is a look at a couple. The best made strings money can buy, period.

Hybrid: $60.00
Solocam Roller Gaurd $65.00

Brian Visco
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Small mistake on the Hybrid price $65.00 Oooooppps. Web site with all the chanhges for 2008 will be done by the 1st of febuary.

Thanks a bunch,

Brian


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up we go to let you know....Hah I made a rhime

Brian


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

*This deserves a BUMP!*

Viscosity are without doubt the best strings I have ever shot, period. 

I have won both of my Major tournaments in Europe shooting these strings and am looking forward to a very successful 2008 season - after finishing with the Silver medal in the N. Irish Indoor Target champs yesterday.

Have a great year Viscosity - and all those shooting your strings!:darkbeer:


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Once again Alan. Making us proud. Good job man. Do me a favor, give me a call asap. We need to confirm your setup so I can get them out the door.


Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Bump me up Scotty


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt up up up


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

With all of these positive comments about the strings, I cant wait to get my set! It kinda stinks though because from the above comments, they`ll last so long I wont need to get another set for a little while unless I change colors haha.. Maybe ill have to get a "purdy" bow to dress her up a little for target only! 

Spoke with Brian on the phone this evening, seems like a great guy and is definatly all about the customer! Just with the service I would recommend these strings to anyone!

Major props to Braden and Wesley as well for there accomplishments, hopefully their luck rubs off on me with these strings!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Jerad,

Being that we are both into show trucks as well, one look at mine and anyone can tell when I do something I do it right. Thanks for the kind words.



Brian
Viscosity Bowstrings:wink:


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

To the Top we go.........


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*strings*

TTT for a great guy. Brian i havent forgot about your strings yet. I will get those measurements to you asap im away from home now.

Doug


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up, Up , Up


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Bump, bump, bump


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Bump to the top for a great guy, and the best strings I have ever shot. Brian took the time to talk to me about my target panic this weekend while he was on the way to the Bruins game! Good advice and great products are always appreciated!


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Ttt!*

New Orders placed...

Thanks Brian!:darkbeer:


----------



## hanover10point (Jun 19, 2007)

Want to say Brian is great to deal with, great customer service, great string and cables at a great price. I am more than happy, thanks Brian you'll have my business for as long as you make strings and cables.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up to the top.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Up, Up, Up


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

thanks brian for great string and cables the best i ever used 
thanks john m


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the great strings and turn around. A+++ You are a true craftsman


----------

